
Social media use is associated with a number of psychological dangers - EndXA
https://effectiviology.com/dangers-of-social-media/
======
algaeontoast
Something that's slowly becoming more and more troubling to me is when I come
across proper adults, people between the age of 30-46 who are more obsessed
and compulsive with instagram than I am. Especially those who aren't using it
for commercial purposes or to push a personal brand of some kind.

It's sad and scary at the same time that an adult is eliciting the same kind
of selfish over indulgence and conceit as a spoiled 13 year old.

